# Tradition Electric



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Dont get this out very often not much doing on the forum so I thought I,d post a picture.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice example of a Sears watch, Ken. They used a few different movements in these, which is in yours?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> They used a few different movements in these...


They sure did...here is my Landeron 4750 based one:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Here's one with a Porta 2001










And a couple with ESA 9154s


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

watchnutz said:


> Nice example of a Sears watch, Ken. They used a few different movements in these, which is in yours?


A little enlightenment for the novice were Tradition created for the Sears retail chain? Pardon my ignorance.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

futuristfan said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> > Nice example of a Sears watch, Ken. They used a few different movements in these, which is in yours?
> ...


Tradition and Stellaris were bands names of Sears, Roebuck and Co....like Everite were a brand name of H. Samuel here in the UK.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Blimey Bill...didn't know they used Porta as well. Seems they used all the major balance wheel electric/electronic movements of the time: Porta 2001, ESA Dynotrons, Landeron 4750...and the Stellaris range had the Seiko 3302A.

Ever seen a Tradition / Steallis with a Std. Time Corp 130E? :huh:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

> were Tradition created for the Sears retail chain?


Sears (yes, the department store chain) had many different watch companies make watches for them for many, many years. They also used the logo "Tower" (re the Sears Tower in Chicago) and some just had Sears on the dial. Tradition and Stellaris seemed to be just the electronics.



> Ever seen a Tradition / Steallis with a Std. Time Corp 130E?


Can't say I have, Paul but heres one with a Seiko EL330


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

And here is mine :lol:


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> futuristfan said:
> 
> 
> > watchnutz said:
> ...


Thanks Paul & Bill for the info Roy has a Tradition Auto on his Vintage / NOS Sales that took my fancy but could not find any info I am now enlightened :notworthy:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here,s my two stellaris the only two.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Nice example of a Sears watch, Ken. They used a few different movements in these, which is in yours?


There you go Bill first time the backs been off since I,ve had it excuse the pic but I,ve just taken it, looks like a Dynatron 9154 movement.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here,s my Le Gant world timer made for Montgomery Ward Dept store again with dynatron movement, but I dont think it was ever waterproof to 133ft, be against the trade description act today. :naughty:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


>


  :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

watchnutz said:


>


I have that same watch. It has been sitting non-running until I get Fried's Electric Watch Repair manual which I now have being shipped to me. I love the double ended seconds hand .. very unusual

I also have several mechanical Traditions including this hand wound diver


----------

